# Bicycle riders



## jonojpsg (17 October 2008)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd ask and see if anyone was into riding?  I see Gav is pretty buffed but was interested to hear from anyone who rides, eg how often, how far, average speed, worst stacks, etc?
Cheers


----------



## Green08 (17 October 2008)

*Re: Bike riders*

There are already two threads on motorbikes

The motorbike thread ( 1 2) Pat and Sam76 are great on there

Motorbikes - buying them  last updated end 20007


----------



## Ashsaege (17 October 2008)

*Re: Bike riders*



Green08 said:


> There are already two threads on motorbikes
> 
> The motorbike thread ( 1 2) Pat and Sam76 are great on there
> 
> Motorbikes - buying them  last updated end 20007




Is this thread about motorbikes or bicycles?

Im just starting my cycling training now. Tour Down Under is only a few months away!

My worst stake is flipping over the handle bars and loosing my front teeth! I have an artificial one now.


----------



## Green08 (17 October 2008)

*Re: Bike riders*



jonojpsg said:


> Hi all,
> Just thought I'd ask and see if anyone was into riding?  I see Gav is pretty buffed but was interested to hear from anyone who rides, eg how often, how far, average speed, worst stacks, etc?
> Cheers




Hi Jono, if this is about bicycles then maybe ask one of the Mods to change the Thread Title so it is a little clearer on the vehcile.

Thanks - Green


----------



## jonojpsg (17 October 2008)

*Re: Bike riders*

Yep, bikes as in the pedal powered ones!  Looking for someone to pit my skills against really, I really enjoy riding past the guys in lycra with my baggy shorts and tshirt on and seeing the looks on their faces   Apologies to any lycra wearing bikers out there


----------



## sam76 (17 October 2008)

*Re: Bike riders*



jonojpsg said:


> Yep, bikes as in the pedal powered ones!  Looking for someone to pit my skills against really, I really enjoy riding past the guys in lycra with my baggy shorts and tshirt on and seeing the looks on their faces   Apologies to any lycra wearing bikers out there





Any guy who wears lycra should be the one apologising to dudes in baggy shorts and t-shirts!!


----------



## bluelabel (17 October 2008)

Around the bay in the day is on this weekend.  Melbourne, via queenscliff, over to sorrento on the ferry, then the hell ride up the Nepean/Beach road back to the start.  There are variations too.  I think the main ride is about 270 km.

And before anyone asks, if i have done it or am interested in doing it, HELL NO!! 
I ride to the gym and back, and maybe on a sunday arvie with the missus and kids... (in shorts and t-shirt thankyou very much)

Im just one of the poor sucker motorists who has to give way to these lycra wearing flogs on my weekend drive...

:bier:

blue


----------



## Ashsaege (17 October 2008)

Im currently a baggy t-shirt and shorts wearer... and after a big ride your clothes are drenched in sweet! I'm considering going the pro look and getting into the lycra. Couldn't give a rats **** on what people think. The guys that pay out people in lycra are usually just jealous they dont look as good!
Flaunt it!

Enough about lycra, lets stick to riding

Where abouts do you ride Jono? what distance?

I ride 30kms in the barossa most mornings. I dont really have the time to do more.


----------



## Agentm (17 October 2008)

bluelabel said:


> Around the bay in the day is on this weekend.  Melbourne, via queenscliff, over to sorrento on the ferry, then the hell ride up the Nepean/Beach road back to the start.  There are variations too.  I think the main ride is about 270 km.
> 
> And before anyone asks, if i have done it or am interested in doing it, HELL NO!!
> I ride to the gym and back, and maybe on a sunday arvie with the missus and kids... (in shorts and t-shirt thankyou very much)
> ...





the longest ride on sunday is the legends ride, 250 km.. this is the group i am riding with, there are no tickets for this ride left so you have to wait till next year to get on it..  kinda think the temperatures forcast means its going to be mental.

last years round the bay we had a motorcyclist try and swipe us , he was stopping at all packs revving the crap out of his bike and then swinging into the packs on the bike,, i nearly caught him at a red light on beach road, i was going to grab his ignition keys and just keep on riding.. missed it by about 10 seconds.. 35 degrees, full leathers on the road with no keys, would have been nice rough justice..

seen a group of guys in WRX tried drifting into packs a few months ago near afrangastan.. most of the way south to frankston i saw these these guys were terrorising riders, .. on the return leg from the war zone they tore by me, and drifted into a group infront, they lost complete control spun across the road, missed a pack heading south by meters, and struck a telegraph pole backwards.. then rode off with fenders burning the tyres and engine bellowing smoke, black smoke, in a fitting retreat back to afrangastan.. if we could have got to them then i think we could have levelled the playing field some what, the only thing saving anyone from being harmed or killed was incredible good fortune..


i have seen too many accidents now to be sympathetic to motorists.. 

i recommend all support this

http://www.amygillett.org.au/


----------



## ColB (17 October 2008)

> Looking for someone to pit my skills against really, I really enjoy riding past the guys in lycra with my baggy shorts and tshirt on and seeing the looks on their faces  Apologies to any lycra wearing bikers out there




Hey Johnno!  Hope you live in Melbourne.  Meet 6am corner of Nepean Hwy & North Rd Brighton Tuesday or Thursday morning and us Lycra Clad enthusiasts will laugh as you get blown away in the first kilometre or so.

We ride down to Mordialloc roundabout and then back up beach rode into St Kilda for coffee or in your case medical attention

Average speed somewhere between 40-45kph for 38 kilometre jouney.  Last 1-2 kilometres not unusual to be over 50-55kph before sprint to BP Servo.

There are Lycra clad cyclists and Lycra clad cyclists, you'll learn on this ride it is not for the faint hearted but you are more than welcome so long as you can handle your bike okay and sit in a bunch of 90 cyclists at speed.

regards CB


----------



## justjohn (17 October 2008)

We had a group at Cronulla about 25years ago ,we would ride 3-4 times during the week at about 4am due to traffic and a loooooong ride on the weekend.There were 3 courses Cronulla -Opera House and back,Cronulla -Waterfall and back Cronulla -Helensburg via National Park.Those were the days especially in winter with the thermal booties, gloves and balaclava .Now days I ride into work at about 1-2am with my flashing red light and Hi-Vis top for a grand total of 26klms ,long gone the high performance road bike ,now I have a Trek cross 1/2 road 1/2 mountain


----------



## awg (17 October 2008)

last years round the bay we had a motorcyclist try and swipe us , he was stopping at all packs revving the crap out of his bike and then swinging into the packs on the bike,, i nearly caught him at a red light on beach road, i was going to grab his ignition keys and just keep on riding.. missed it by about 10 seconds.. 35 degrees, full leathers on the road with no keys, would have been nice rough justice..

seen a group of guys in WRX tried drifting into packs a few months ago near afrangastan.. most of the way south to frankston i saw these these guys were terrorising riders, .. on the return leg from the war zone they tore by me, and drifted into a group infront, they lost complete control spun across the road, missed a pack heading south by meters, and struck a telegraph pole backwards.. then rode off with fenders burning the tyres and engine bellowing smoke, black smoke, in a fitting retreat back to afrangastan.. if we could have got to them then i think we could have levelled the playing field some what, the only thing saving anyone from being harmed or killed was incredible good fortune..


i have seen too many accidents now to be sympathetic to motorists.. 

i recommend all support this

http://www.amygillett.org.au/[/QUOTE]


used to ride to work, but gave up after too many motorists nearly knocked me due to complete stupidity.

A guy i know used to always harass cyclists.
One day he turned up to work with a badly bruised face.
what had happened is the cyclist had some heavy duty bolts with him and had managed to hurl one thru his open DS window


----------



## jonojpsg (17 October 2008)

*Re: Bike riders*



Ashsaege said:


> Is this thread about motorbikes or bicycles?
> 
> Im just starting my cycling training now. Tour Down Under is only a few months away!
> 
> My worst stake is flipping over the handle bars and loosing my front teeth! I have an artificial one now.




Hey Ash,
Ouch!  Yeah, my latest was my worst - had my head down going for home on a Friday arvo and looked up to see the back of a parked Telstra van about 2m in front of me  Just had time to get my arms up and smash the back windscreen out, busted my wrist (not too badly) and a gash in the other arm.  Mostly recovered now - keeping my head up 

I ride to work and back every day on the Eastern shore in Hobart - not far though.  I enjoy riding fast though, so don't do many longer rides, just 10-20k hit outs mostly.  I am planning on building this up though as I'd love to do a couple of full triathlons this summer.  Love running too, but hate swimming which is my weak link

Sorry Col, can't join you although I would love to!!  I haven't taken the plunge yet to join in a big group but am keen to see what difference it makes.  I manage about 30-35kph on my own on the flat with no wind, so effectively with a 30-35kph head wind!  With a tailwind to negate this I can kick it up to about what you guys are doing.  With a tailwind like we sometimes/often get here in Hobart, I can break the local speed limit.  Haven't been pulled over yet though

Any Taswegian riders out there?


----------



## GreatPig (17 October 2008)

Used to ride a lot in the late 70s and early 80s when I lived in Christchurch, NZ (still have the same bike!). Also did a bit here in the late 80s, riding with friends in the Southern Highlands and south of Sydney. Only ride occasionally now though.

My longest rides were one Christmas when I rode home (to my parents' place) from Christchurch and back, a distance of about 330 _miles_ each way. It took three days home and 2.5 days back again (thanks to a tail wind), including three hours each way on the inter-island ferry. They were long days, and initially very tiring thanks to a steady head wind - in fact I was totally knackered by about 10am on the first day (6am start) and ready to throw in the towel . Main problem was lack of energy from not eating regularly, something I changed from that point onwards.

No major stacks, but used to come off occasionally on black ice in winter. I did get hit by a turning motorcyclist one evening, ending up lying on the road with him and his bike lying on top of me. Initially I seemed relatively unscathed, a few scrapes and a couple of cuts on my feet (I was barefoot, as it was raining a little), but later that night everything started to seize up and ache . A woman appeared from a nearby house and offered me use of her phone, which I accepted since my bike was unrideable and I needed to ring my flatmate who had a car. To get to the phone I had to cross the room, which had light-coloured carpet, so I took care not to let blood I could see on the top of one toe get on the carpet (I'd rinsed my feet in the gutter before going to the house). When I got to the phone and looked back, there were big red blobs all the way to the door . Turned out I also had quite a big cut under the ball of the other foot, one I hadn't noticed till then. Later, in the accident & emergency section of the hospital, they needed to put some stitches into that cut. However, I went bare foot so often in those days that the balls of my feet were very calloused, and the nurse couldn't push the needle in. She actually bent one trying to get it in. I also needed a couple of stitches on one finger, but they couldn't give me a local anaesthetic due to the location. The nurse was too squeamish to do it without anaesthetic, so the doctor had to do it. As for the bike, it had a bent wheel and the front forks pushed back a bit. I got the forks straightened and a new wheel, and she was as good as gold again (as I said, I still have it).

I've encountered a few crazy motorists here, much more than in Christchurch where lots of people cycle because it's dead flat. One time when cycling with friends at Appin (south of Sydney), an oncoming car veered across the road straight towards us, at the last second pulling away with the driver laughing hysterically. On another occasion, when cycling with friends down a steep hill with sharp bends (can't remember exactly where now - somewhere south of Sydney), a car driver decided they couldn't pull into the oncoming lane to overtake a couple of riders, due to lack of visibility, so overtook on the shoulder instead, flinging gravel up into their faces and forcing them across into the oncoming lane. And another time when cycling by myself between Galston and Berowra Waters on Sydney's northern outskirts, I was pelted with fruit from a passing van (oranges I think they were).

On another occasion in the Pitt Town area (around Windsor in Sydney's northwest), I ran foul of a nesting magpie  which kept dive bombing me (no helmet back then). Just about came off the bike at one point.

Once in the late 80s I went with a group of about 15 or so others on a ride from Moss Vale (Southern Highlands) through Kangaroo Valley and out to Nowra, where we got the train from Bomaderry back to Sydney. It was a two day ride, spending the night camped at the Woolaway Woolshed in Kangaroo Valley where we had dinner and a bush dance (there was a mixture of guys and girls in the group). For the first day's ride, we split into two groups, the majority following the main road to Kangaroo Valley but about half a dozen of us taking the adventurous shortcut through what was called the Meryla Pass, along a fire trail. That trail was one huge decent into the valley along a dirt track covered with branches and other rubbish, across Kangaroo Creek, and then an almighty climb up a gravel road to the dam. My bike is a road touring bike with alloy rims, not a mountain bike, and I got a bent rim right near the bottom of the valley. Fortunately it popped back to almost straight, and I had a spoke adjusting tool to straighten it enough to keep riding. Most of us had to walk up the climb out. In the end though, we arrived back at the main road at about the same time as the others.

Another time around then a group did a ride from Campbelltown to the coast (I think that might have been the Appin ride mentioned above). Most people caught the train back to Sydney from Stanwell Park, but me and another guy decided to ride up the hill and through the Royal National Park to Otford railway station. When we got to Otford, we found the next train wasn't for 40 minutes or so (from memory), so decided we could probably ride on to Waterfall instead. We then decided the quickest way to get back up to Lady Wakehurst Drive would be to bush-bash up the hill behind the station, which we did, lugging our bikes with us. Just made it to Waterfall in time for the train (the same train we could have got from Otford, but why waste 40 minutes, or whatever it was? ).

GP


----------



## Nyden (17 October 2008)

Hey guys,

I do a lot of running; but have been keen lately on riding, and was wondering if you had any tips for starting out? I haven't ridden a bicycle in over 6 years, and was wondering if there are certain brands of bicycles I should be looking out for, or what gear I would need? Money isn't really an issue; but not too keen on spending 2-3k here!

Nyden


----------



## 2BAD4U (17 October 2008)

Nyden said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I do a lot of running; but have been keen lately on riding, and was wondering if you had any tips for starting out? I haven't ridden a bicycle in over 6 years, and was wondering if there are certain brands of bicycles I should be looking out for, or what gear I would need? Money isn't really an issue; but not too keen on spending 2-3k here!
> 
> Nyden



My only advice, stay away from full carbon and stick to brand name bikes.  I had a full carbon Kuota that cost $5k dropped a chain and took a chunk out of the chain stay and now the bike is stuffed. Once carbon is damaged it is very fragile and too dangerous to ride.  I have now gone to a Giant TCR composite frame (blend of alloy and carbon).  Cost me $1600 and I put all my good wheels and groupset on it.

I would suggest spending most of your money on a good set of wheels more than anything. Can't go past Mavic.  And use clip in pedals, they are a lot easier to use than many novice / beginner riders think.

Jono

To answer your original question, I ride upto 300km a week usually consisting of 2 - 3 40km rides mid week, 65km Saturday and 70 - 140kms on Sunday (depending if we do the flats or hills).  Average speed is 32 - 35kph.

Lycra - you gotta wear lycra.  Cycling is all about the lycra and the coffee and muffin at the end.


----------



## jonojpsg (17 October 2008)

OK, here's a question.

I ride a cheapie Kmart bike (Schwinn) that cost $300.  I wasn't prepared to pay a grand or two for the cheapest from a bike shop.

Would it make a significant (>10-20%) difference to my performance in terms of average speed if I was to ride a more expensive bike?  A lighter frame surely could not make any difference since my weight is the vast majority of the load carried anyway.  So do the gears, wheels make that much difference?


----------



## Ashsaege (17 October 2008)

GreatPig said:


> On another occasion in the Pitt Town area (around Windsor in Sydney's northwest), I ran foul of a nesting magpie  which kept dive bombing me (no helmet back then). Just about came off the bike at one point.
> 
> GP




Damn maggies! When i was really little, i was riding my bmx and a maggie swooped me and hit my helmet. It jarred my neck and it has never been the same.
And 2 days ago i got swooped 3 times on my driveway as i was testing a bike out. But they wouldnt swoop me when im grabbing the newpapers in the morning!


----------



## Ashsaege (17 October 2008)

jonojpsg said:


> OK, here's a question.
> 
> I ride a cheapie Kmart bike (Schwinn) that cost $300.  I wasn't prepared to pay a grand or two for the cheapest from a bike shop.
> 
> Would it make a significant (>10-20%) difference to my performance in terms of average speed if I was to ride a more expensive bike?  A lighter frame surely could not make any difference since my weight is the vast majority of the load carried anyway.  So do the gears, wheels make that much difference?




no matter what bike you have, you are still gonna have to pedal it.

Though i road my mates new bike (a $800 Scott hybrid road bike) and i thought it was terrible. The gears wouldn't click in properly, and just the feel was all wrong.... probably needed to be set up professional. I have an old Giant CFR Cadex which is carbon fibre and has top shimano components and it rides like a dream - very smooth, but puts you in a comfy position to use your muscles.


----------



## fimmwolf (17 October 2008)

stack #1 Borrowed older brother's racer, was racing friend to his house, swerved between two parked cars expecting driveway, no driveway, hit gutter at full speed, no brake cable either, brother had been intending to repair that, endo, pile-driven into conrete footpath, unconscious, concussion. Friend lived at bottom of hill. Woke up in friends bathroom with him putting some purple liquid on my freshly mangled face. spent 3 hours lying on his back patio feeling sick. Brother angry at me for not asking if I could take his bike.

stack #2  Riding to work, on downhill slope, traffic backed up, didn't see gap in traffic, car going up the hill does right hand turn into side-street where gap in traffic is, car suddenly appears in my direct path, too late for brakes, ride directly into the passenger side of car, shoulder hits roof, I flip onto car roof and roll down back window off boot onto road. Car driver gets out, he's old, and looks like he's expecting to see a corpse. Some b*tch with a whinny voice sticks her head out the car window and says "wheres your helmet?"  I would've told her to "go get f*cked" but I was too busy throwing up, sick from pain and shock.  Again, I twisted the forks and buckled the front wheel. But this time I was on a mountain bike.

Have also ridden into a couple of car doors as they have been flung open at the last second.


----------



## korrupt_1 (17 October 2008)

I drive to work some 12kms which takes around 20-30 minutes depending on how good/bad things are. Since March this year, i decided to ride to work for various reason...

- Exercise
- Less stress with stop-go peak hour traffic
- Faster
- Saving on fuel

At first I rode my stock Mongose MTB to work. It was good, but it took me about 40 minutes and by the time I got there, I was sweaty and needed a shower before I could sit down at my desk.

After a week of doing that, I decided to invest in an electric assist conversion kit. The conversion kit has cost me around $1000 all up - but has been well worth it.

Now I can travel to work in about 15-20minutes (yes, faster than car!) and be fresh when I get there. I'm still getting the exercise as I try to pedal as fast as I can to keep up with the traffic. The only difference is now I can ride faster and further than if I could do it un-assisted. Top speed without assist is around 35kmph. When I assist I can get it up to 40kmph. If I really push it, I can get up to 45-50kmph - but to go any faster, I will need to upgrade my gears to faster ones. On my 360Ah Li-po batteries, I can get around 20km unassisted and up to 50km with assistance.

When I stop at lights, other cyclist pull up and question my bike. Some of the 'elitist' cyclist give me a funny look. Others are really intrigued.

Anyway here's a picture of my ride:


----------



## 2BAD4U (18 October 2008)

jonojpsg said:


> OK, here's a question.
> 
> I ride a cheapie Kmart bike (Schwinn) that cost $300.  I wasn't prepared to pay a grand or two for the cheapest from a bike shop.
> 
> Would it make a significant (>10-20%) difference to my performance in terms of average speed if I was to ride a more expensive bike?  A lighter frame surely could not make any difference since my weight is the vast majority of the load carried anyway.  So do the gears, wheels make that much difference?



I would go for a good frame that is comfortable.  You see guys who weigh 100kg and have carbon everything because of the weight saving factor 
Good wheels and groupset do make a big difference.  Look at some of the Giant / Trek / Scott bikes with Shimano 105 groupsets and Mavic Aksium wheels (minimum). Can pick up a good bike for $1200.  As you get more into it (and you will) then start spending money on the upgrades.  The other thing is find yourself a group to ride with. It is amazing how much you will improve and how your level of motivation lifts.


----------



## ColB (18 October 2008)

Originally posted by Fimmwolf...







> Have also ridden into a couple of car doors as they have been flung open at the last second.




Reminds me of a great stack I had when riding through the city of Melbourne and up the inside of traffic in Flinders Street near the station.  I consider myself a very defensive rider because as most cyclists know you have to be as we always usually come off second best when involved in an accident.

Anyway creeping up the inside of stationary traffic and the passenger door of a vehicle flung open right in front of me to let someone out at the station.  I had nowhere to go, not even a gap in between the opening door and the gutter.  I hit the door and myself and the bike went up in the air and came crashing down.  A bit of bark off my hands and both front levers ($700 worth) smashed.

I get very aggro when someone threatens my welfare on the bike by stupid or careless actions and I was ready to 'Go Off'

The girl who got out of the car lent over me to see if I was alright and in doing so exposed a beautiful firm looking cleavage and also happened to be very attractive but I didn't notice that at first.

I mean if she was fat and ugly I would have gone off, but what can you do??

Needless to say I got her phone number, she paid for the damage but there was no 'Happy Ending'

Can't blame a bloke for trying!

Anyway to you Johnno, you're in the mecca of cycling country in Tassie.  I don't know what they have in the water over there but there have been many great cyclists to come out of Tassie.  If you're looking at getting a new bike, one of the best ways would be through the trading post second hand as you will pick up something good at half its new value.

Regards CB


----------



## Nyden (18 October 2008)

ColB said:


> Originally posted by Fimmwolf...
> 
> 
> Needless to say I got her phone number, she paid for the damage but there was no 'Happy Ending'




I trust you know how that sounds? Yuck :


----------



## ColB (18 October 2008)

Originally posted by Nyden...







> I trust you know how that sounds? Yuck




Sorry Nyden, no intention to offend, merely taking the p##s out of myself for what would probably be a similar reaction most blokey blokes would have in that situation.


----------



## stath (18 October 2008)

I bought a 21-spd Gemini Randoneur 15 yrs ago (cost: $700), and have since done 6 Big NSW Bike Rides, 9 Gong Rides, 20 organised rides in Sydney, and countless of other rides privately. All for the loss of only 3 flat tyres. One of the best investment I've ever made. 

And there's nothing wrong with wearing lycra. I wear them to the gym too. Their light material with the sweat-absorbing padding, beats wearing any other types of shorts on the score of comfort.


----------



## Happy (18 October 2008)

korrupt_1 said:


> After a week of doing that, I decided to invest in an electric assist conversion kit. The conversion kit has cost me around $1000 all up - but has been well worth it.




Are there any special shops to buy conversion, or are there any shops that sell electric assist bikes or you have to buy components from different shops and do it up yourself?


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 October 2008)

Nice thread and nice timing since I have just packed up shop in Melbourne and gone bush. I have moved to the mighty Victorian Alps, Mount Beauty to be precise, to kick start the cycling career cool:). Well to get out of the city and enjoy life a bit more.

I spent my youth racing bikes and training and not much else. Certainly not worrying about money. But now I have come full circle, so to speak. I bought a new bike a couple of weeks ago, Specialized Tarmac Pro. Carbon Frame with mostly Shimano Ultegra groupset. Its about 3 Kg lighter than my last "good" bike and it feels like a rocket, for the first couple of km any way.

Did my first big ride yesterday in more than 10 years. 120 km with two big climbs. Have a look at this wed site if you haven't seen it. http://www.bikely.com
You can search for rides plotted out by other riders in your area or do your own via Google maps. Its pretty trick you even get cool profile maps of your rides, very tour de France.

This is a pic of my bike from yesterdays ride on top of Tawonga Gap and the profile of the ride. also have created a profile of my rides. My handle is Trembling Legs!! http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Mt-Beauty-to-Happy-Valley-back-Via-Bright


----------



## robots (19 October 2008)

hello,

you very lucky trembling legs, i have been on 3 mountain biking trips around mt beauty over the years,

we normally get a cabin at tawonga caravan park (on the river), mt beauty is probably still the "spiritual home" of mountain biking and have enjoyed when the comps have been on there,

i came off the mtb bike going down a track off tawonga gap, where you took photo

lovely place, all the best

thankyou
robots


----------



## jonojpsg (20 October 2008)

Hey TH, awesome post!  Love the mapping site and the profile looks great - scary last big climb  Sometimes I wish that I lived on the mainland as the potential routes here are a bit limited, well that's IMO anyway.  Not enough roads to go around.


----------



## gfresh (21 October 2008)

I don't do anything too serious, but try and get out there at least once in a weekend for a bit of a ride around. It's a great way to see some awesome scenery, and get to know the ins and out's of your local area. Usually discover something new you never knew was there. 

My bike is a GT mtb, is starting to look a bit haggard these days after a lot of use. Might be time to buy another. Mainly road, but get out there for a bit of bit of bush bashing now and then. 

Some great cycling areas on both the Goldcoast (beachside or forest), and up in Brisbane. Really like riding along the awesome beaches up here along the Gold Coast. Can be a bit dangerous up here though, the yokals aren't too bright on the roads. 

Worst stack I had was in Melbourne down Camberwell Rd, where I came off at about 50km/hr after really hiking it down a hill and a woman just had to grab a car space by slamming on the brakes. Ambo, the works. Was in hospital for a couple of weeks, fractured skull (with helmet!), fractured elbow, etc, face was buffed up like a balloon - still got the scars. Pretty lucky there I think. 

I've also run over a couple of dogs too


----------



## mayk (21 October 2008)

I ride to work on weekdays. It is 10km round trip. Have never done group riding, is it any fun? 

I try to avoid main roads as car drivers are too stupid to trust (I know when I am driving I join them). I fell off my bike recently when during a rainy day a car tried to overtake me on a slippery road. Bruised my right hand, still hurts. 

Was about to be run over by an underground cop (he was in a hurry), a fortnight ago. He chased me up and told me to wear protective equipment and put all the light show, so other people can see me properly. My lights need new batteries I guess .

Also there is a bloody bird which always tries to attack me when I am crossing a golf course (near royal park station) - quite annoying. It does that to all the riders on that strip.


----------



## bas (21 October 2008)

Spent 3 years riding for a division 3 pro team in France in the late 90's. Have done Sun Tour, Commonwealth Bank Race (now no longer...), Tour of Tasmania, etc.

I currently ride a Cannondale System 6 with campag chorus- probably the best bike i've ever had! I normally only ride on weekends- about 70-80kms a time, but am going to try and ride a bit more this summer- work off some of the stress this market is causing me


----------



## jonojpsg (21 October 2008)

bas said:


> Spent 3 years riding for a division 3 pro team in France in the late 90's. Have done Sun Tour, Commonwealth Bank Race (now no longer...), Tour of Tasmania, etc.
> 
> I currently ride a Cannondale System 6 with campag chorus- probably the best bike i've ever had! I normally only ride on weekends- about 70-80kms a time, but am going to try and ride a bit more this summer- work off some of the stress this market is causing me




Wow, we have a pro on the boards!  Sounds like you're a gun bas.  Tell mne, how much did your bike cost?  I'm always astounded at how much the top bikes set you back - couldn't cope riding something that was worth more than my car!!  Maybe coz I stack regularly - can't get bike insurance can you?


----------



## Pat (21 October 2008)

jonojpsg said:


> I ride a cheapie Kmart bike (Schwinn) that cost $300.  I wasn't prepared to pay a grand or two for the cheapest from a bike shop.



Mate I ride a Schwinn, My dad gave it to me about 7-8 yrs ago, I ride to work most days, It hasn't missed a beat, just a little chain lube borrowed from my motor bike and she's sweet. Cheaper the better IMO unless your competing. "It's not the bike, It's the rider" or something like that.
The back tyre is buckled (from all my off road work LOL), it touches the breaks on every rotation.  
Anyway mate, don't give up on your Schwinn, a bit of lube in the cables, grease your chain and she goes sweet... all for under $300.


----------



## JimBob (21 October 2008)

Ive started riding a bit as part of rehab from knee surgery.  I live in Riverhills in Brisbane, too bad i dont live in RiverFlat as the hills make riding anywhere pretty slow.  Ive only got a 6km circuit i ride at the moment, hoping to build up to ride a bit further down the track.  My average speed so far is only 15-20km, max speed of 54kph down one of the hills.


----------



## korrupt_1 (21 October 2008)

Happy said:


> Are there any special shops to buy conversion, or are there any shops that sell electric assist bikes or you have to buy components from different shops and do it up yourself?




hi happy,

i'm sure most reputable bike shops will be able to get either kitted conversions (wheel/motor, battery and mounting accessories) or a fully built ebike to order.

i'm a tinker and like to do everything myself, so i ended up buying the motor/wheel from www.ev-power.com.au, the batteries from a chinese battery company (yung-tong) and designed my own lithum charger.

just reading above about having a stack and getting injured... i confess that my ebike is 500w - well above the 200w legal limit. although i'm not going to be pulled over by the police for riding too fast... my concern is that if i do stack it with another motor vechile on the road and get into a serious injury... im not sure if i'd be able to claim 3rd party if they found that my 500w bike was not registered and infact illegal...


----------



## bas (23 October 2008)

jonojpsg said:


> Wow, we have a pro on the boards!  Sounds like you're a gun bas.  Tell mne, how much did your bike cost?  I'm always astounded at how much the top bikes set you back - couldn't cope riding something that was worth more than my car!!  Maybe coz I stack regularly - can't get bike insurance can you?




I actually got given the frame, but i think that it sells for about $8k as a complete bike.

Sounds like a lot but that is about average amongst the keen riders these days. My boss rides the Ferrari edition Colnago, which would retail for $20k+!!!

And yes, some household policies allow to have named items insured outside the house (similar to what you do with expensive jewellery).

Here is a ****ty phone cam pic:


----------



## mayk (23 October 2008)

korrupt_1 said:


> hi happy,
> 
> ......





At least delete this post then....


----------



## Pat (23 October 2008)

bas said:


> I actually got given the frame, but i think that it sells for about $8k as a complete bike.
> 
> Sounds like a lot but that is about average amongst the keen riders these days. My boss rides the Ferrari edition Colnago, which would retail for $20k+!!!
> 
> ...



Hey bas, 
Do you need an $8k+ bike just to keep up with the other riders?

Nice bike!


----------



## robert toms (23 October 2008)

I gave up riding the bike about four years ago.I found the only time that I could safely ride was on a Sunday morning early,before the motorists got active.Too dangerous in the Adelaide hills...no respect shown for cyclists.


----------



## mayk (28 October 2008)

Well here is a new kind of rider 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3690837501045591479&hl=en


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 October 2008)

thats hilarious ,see him gently lower the coits down at 31 seconds
also notice how much better he rides than the boy beside him


----------



## Ashsaege (28 October 2008)

Check out this massive stack!


----------



## 2BAD4U (28 October 2008)

Ashsaege said:


> Check out this massive stack!



I've never tried track cycling, the thought of riding at speed without brakes scares me. I saw a nasty track accident a couple of years ago which resulted in broken bones, grazes and teeth lying on the track.


----------



## jonojpsg (29 October 2008)

Yep, you only have to watch Anna Meares head plow ino the track a few times on replay to realise how dangerous it is on the track.  I've thought about having a crack but I don't think I could handle the slope


----------



## bas (30 October 2008)

Pat said:


> Hey bas,
> Do you need an $8k+ bike just to keep up with the other riders?
> 
> Nice bike!





Ha ha, yes i do sometimes!, But yeah, my bike isn't anything special. A huge bike culture has developed in Perth, heaps of big groups doing the river loop in the mornings. It would be scary to think of the amount of money spinning around in most of those groups these days.

The track is good fun too- but splinters aren't fun if you crash. I don't think its any more dangerous than the road though- at least on the track you aren't going to hit a pole or oncoming car if you crash!


----------



## Pat (31 October 2008)

This is a scary thought for you group riders.


----------



## Tiles (31 October 2008)

I got on to the forum because I am surfing web sites on shares while in recovery mode after having a plate and screw repair on my broken collar bone.  I was following a mate down a steep hill when he lost control and I collected his bike. The fall resulted in broken ribs, collapsed lung and fractured collar bone for me and 40 stiches in a cut for him.

I ride an Avanti blade comp "hybrid" and am regretting that I will not be participating in the annual Lake Taupo Challenge at the end of November this year.
The enforced lack of mobility might force me to do a bit more research on my portfolio (or what's left of it).


----------



## Happy (31 October 2008)

Thanks for info.

I went to pushbike shop and there was electric assist 200W, but seemed to be very heavy.
It was one with lead acid battery 8kg, and motor with gears 4 kg, with 7km range into wind and 12 km with no wind. Does not seem to be much.

Li Ion battery can halve the battery weight to 4 kg, still few extra kilos to push around if you opt to ride without electric assist.

Other things I noticed, braking does not re-charge the battery, and also fellow stated that it is better to use a little bit of battery for battery to last longer.
Battery life is advertised as for 300 full cycles, so if you ride every day it wouldn’t last even one year.
If you discharge every day 20% or 30% only, battery might last 5 to 7 years.

Shop could source kit, front wheel with motor and accessories for me for about $1100

Is it possible to build 500W for less than that?


----------



## 2BAD4U (5 November 2008)

Happy said:


> Thanks for info.
> 
> I went to pushbike shop and there was electric assist 200W, but seemed to be very heavy.
> It was one with lead acid battery 8kg, and motor with gears 4 kg, with 7km range into wind and 12 km with no wind. Does not seem to be much.
> ...




Why not just buy a moped / scooter?


----------



## korrupt_1 (11 November 2008)

Happy said:


> ...
> It was one with lead acid battery 8kg, and motor with gears 4 kg, with 7km range into wind and 12 km with no wind. Does not seem to be much.
> 
> Li Ion battery can halve the battery weight to 4 kg, still few extra kilos to push around if you opt to ride without electric assist.
> ...




i upgraded from 3x12V 7AH lead acid to 1x36v 10AH Li-po and the performance increase was very noticable. My range increased from around 5km to about 20km (unassisted on relatively flat grounds). Weight reduction was about a third. the new li-po are rated at around 3000 charges.

On another issue.... i'm getting NAIL puncture on average about 1 every month riding into work.... Is this an issue that's common to bike riders? It's getting be a big issue...

I started to use 'puncture proof' tyres... ones that have 'slime' in them... but it still doesn't help much.

I'm looking into solid tyres.... anyone with experience or comments about them?


----------



## emjay57 (22 April 2009)

jonojpsg said:


> OK, here's a question.
> 
> I ride a cheapie Kmart bike (Schwinn) that cost $300.  I wasn't prepared to pay a grand or two for the cheapest from a bike shop.
> 
> Would it make a significant (>10-20%) difference to my performance in terms of average speed if I was to ride a more expensive bike?  A lighter frame surely could not make any difference since my weight is the vast majority of the load carried anyway.  So do the gears, wheels make that much difference?




Hi Guys,

This is my first post, and I know this is an old topic I'm reinstating.

I was searching the web and stumbled over this topic which I'm interested in.

What I'd like to know is: 
Is anyone riding this Schwinn Prelude 700C often and over a good distance?

I'm looking to get into road cycling and don't want to blow a big piece of money on a bike incase I if it's not a sport for me.

Any and all responses helping with my query would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ColB (22 April 2009)

> Originally posted by *EmJay57*
> 
> "...I'm looking to get into road cycling and don't want to blow a big piece of money on a bike incase I if it's not a sport for me..."




First few questions MJ...

-What state/area do you live in and where do you intend to ride?
-What is your budget for your intended purchase?
-Does your purchase have to be new or could it be second hand?
-Do you currently play any sport or have a sporting background?

Once you address these questions I'll give you my 2 cents worth of advice.

regards ColB


----------



## prawn_86 (22 April 2009)

I drunkingly stumbled across a bike on hard rubbish night, that someone obviously no longer wanted, a couple months ago. Took it home and replaced a tyre tube and it works like new. Gotta love (nearly) free stuff.

Now i ride to uni, which is only about 2k's away but its still quick and fun


----------



## Trevor_S (22 April 2009)

jonojpsg said:


> Hi all,
> Just thought I'd ask and see if anyone was into riding?




I ride and race MTB (current steed is a 2008 Santa Cruz Blur LT 2) and sometimes ride on the road (Orbea CF road bike) and often commute on the mountain bike.  I have been slack for the last 6 months and only get out occasionally ( 2 or 3 times a week) and have noticed I am really struggling on MTB trails I used to do easily.. sigh


----------



## emjay57 (23 April 2009)

ColB said:


> First few questions MJ...
> 
> -What state/area do you live in and where do you intend to ride?
> -What is your budget for your intended purchase?
> ...




-I live in NSW, western Sydney.
-With the world in the mud at the moment I'd like to make it on the cheap to start off with.
-Prefere new (as being uneducated in bikes, getting a bike with hidden damage is likely) though I'm not closed off to the idea.
-I've just come off 3 1/2 yrs of Karate training where I had to stop due to dodgy feet and ankles, one yr off good black too . Played sport my whole life really.
I'm 5' 7" and weigh 65 to 70 kgs if this is any help.


----------



## ColB (25 April 2009)

> Originally posted by EMJAY
> 
> "-I live in NSW, western Sydney.
> -With the world in the mud at the moment I'd like to make it on the cheap to start off with.
> ...




Western Sydney!  Is that like Paramatta area etc?  Sydney is not the safest place to ride not that anywhere is all that safe but they do drive fast in Sydney and their roads are quite often narrower.  At least if you experience any road rage you can deploy some 'weapons of mass destruction' ie your blackbelt

You still didn't say how much you were prepared to spend but you did say 'cheap' so i'm guessing you mean under a $1000 unless of course your're making a mint trading the market.

I wouldn't buy anything that at least had Shimano 105 running gear and preferably Shimano Ultegra.  You won't get this on a bike for under a grand unless you buy second hand.  Don't discount the second hand option.  There are plenty of good bikes out there for sale that will be less than half original purchase price that some punter bought 1-2 years ago and has hardly been used.  This would be the way to go in your situation.  Forget the $300 Scwinn or whatever it was.

A racing bike will be a bit quicker to get around on than a Hybrid or mountain bike but the latter are nice comfortable bikes to ride on especially with slicks.

The bike is very good for your dodgy feet and ankles as well.

I'll try to send you some links from trading post or similar of suggestions.

Regards CB


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 April 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> I drunkingly stumbled across a bike on hard rubbish night, that someone obviously no longer wanted, a couple months ago. Took it home and replaced a tyre tube and it works like new. Gotta love (nearly) free stuff.
> 
> Now i ride to uni, which is only about 2k's away but its still quick and fun




Good on you Prawn. I encourage all to start riding old bicycles, without wearing helmets, and be free and healthy.

The more of us who are on the bikeways the better.



Trevor_S said:


> I ride and race MTB (current steed is a 2008 Santa Cruz Blur LT 2) and sometimes ride on the road (Orbea CF road bike) and often commute on the mountain bike.  I have been slack for the last 6 months and only get out occasionally ( 2 or 3 times a week) and have noticed I am really struggling on MTB trails I used to do easily.. sigh






emjay57 said:


> -I live in NSW, western Sydney.
> -With the world in the mud at the moment I'd like to make it on the cheap to start off with.
> -Prefere new (as being uneducated in bikes, getting a bike with hidden damage is likely) though I'm not closed off to the idea.
> -I've just come off 3 1/2 yrs of Karate training where I had to stop due to dodgy feet and ankles, one yr off good black too . Played sport my whole life really.
> I'm 5' 7" and weigh 65 to 70 kgs if this is any help.






ColB said:


> Western Sydney!  Is that like Paramatta area etc?  Sydney is not the safest place to ride not that anywhere is all that safe but they do drive fast in Sydney and their roads are quite often narrower.  At least if you experience any road rage you can deploy some 'weapons of mass destruction' ie your blackbelt
> 
> You still didn't say how much you were prepared to spend but you did say 'cheap' so i'm guessing you mean under a $1000 unless of course your're making a mint trading the market.
> 
> ...




You three racers are not typical Bicycle Riders in my opinion.

You have more in common with Arnold Schwarznager than my Aunt Lil , who cycled about Mackay for many years until her untimely death at the wheels of a peleton in Paris.

The oil from bike racers , I am sure contributes to global heat and Weather.

I see a great future for bicycle riding when we can convince the authorities to 

1. Allow people to ride without helmets.
2. Provide free non geared bikes for all citizens.
3. Provide the peleton crowd with one way tickets to Europe.

gg


----------



## Bobby (25 April 2009)

Last year I bought a 2stroke petrol engine kit off Ebay & fitted it to a spare mountain bike , its illegal on the streets but great to take out for a days adventure in the bush .
You can use all your gears & peddle normally then when you feel tied just fire up the motor , got heaps of power 70cc


----------



## Trevor_S (25 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Good on you Prawn. I encourage all to start riding old bicycles, without wearing helmets, and be free and healthy.
> 
> The more of us who are on the bikeways the better.




The problem with bikeways locally is they are often useless, okay for MA and PA kettle out for a Sunday toddle but no good for commuting.  eg on the one beside the river that goes into the city... I have collected pedestrians who walk 3 abreast, been strung up by idiots walking their dogs on leads stretching across the trail, dinged my bell (no longer do this, too dangerous) and had startled pedestrians turn, and step into my line !  Most pedestrians are oblivious with their ipoods anyway.  Not to mention having anti car devices, turning negotiating the cycleways on a bike into some sort of trails event !!! .

Speaking of trails events, this guy is amazing what he can do on a bike !  Was Aunt Lil this good ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o

I only race MTB bikes, not road bikes.  I ride my road bike often but never in a peleton, they are too dangerous.  Cars aren't allowed to follow that closely, either should road bikes... I am not sure why they aren't l booked for following too closely, as any car would be ? I once passed a small peleton on my road bike and copped an earful  

I agree that compulsory helmet laws are anathema, but we've had this debate before...  I would always wear one but believe it should be individual choice.

Helmets are also  why concepts like the mass cycle temporary hire concept that works in France, Spain etc that they are developed in Brisbane are a nonsense, helmets will be their undoing.  I think the idiots who ok'd it all think that mainland Europe has compulsory helmet laws like we do here ?


----------



## Trevor_S (27 April 2009)

An article in todays SMH:

http://www.smh.com.au/national/roads-to-nowhere-leave-cyclists-fuming-20090426-ajd2.html

Which was just reinforcing what I was saying about the uselessness of most cycle  paths, which is an impediment to many taking up cycling as they are scared of traffic rather then confident but respectful and need that security of traffic separation before they would even consider cycling as a legitimate form of transport.



> At the northern approach to the Harbour Bridge the bike path comes to an abrupt end and pedal-pushers are forced to dismount and negotiate 55 steps by walking their bikes down a narrow ramp before continuing.
> 
> "Give me one example of a Sydney road where the driver has to get out and push his or her car for 10 metres?" cyclist Chris Virtue asked yesterday.






> Sydney's cycleways are not so much an organised network as a fragmented collection of winding paths and half-finished ideas. Most were built or designed when cycling was viewed as a pleasant pastime rather than a practical form of travel and are now poorly suited to commuting.






> "Councils have tended to build bike paths with the interests of their residents rather than a consistent network for all cyclists in mind," he said.
> 
> "In the RTA's case the paths have been built project by project - so the path stops where that project stops."


----------



## Trevor_S (28 April 2009)

http://www.smh.com.au/national/whee...s-and-motorists-are-at-war-20090427-akn2.html



> He found that an alarming number of motorists did not know some of the basic road rules relating to cyclists, such as when cyclists had right of way.
> 
> "Thirty-seven per cent of motorists didn't know that cyclists were entitled to use a whole lane, and 69 per cent didn't know they were allowed to overtake on the left of cars," Professor Rissel said.
> 
> *"Eighty-one per cent didn't know cyclists were allowed to ride two abreast and 13 per cent didn't know they were allowed to use the roads at all. *That is definitely a contributing factor to the level of tension and danger on the roads."




Unfortunately they don't give any details of this survey they refer to.


----------



## Aussiejeff (3 August 2009)

korrupt_1 said:


> i upgraded from 3x12V 7AH lead acid to 1x36v 10AH Li-po and the performance increase was very noticable. My range increased from around 5km to about 20km (unassisted on relatively flat grounds). Weight reduction was about a third. the new li-po are rated at around 3000 charges.




I weigh 92kg. I had an EVS 36v 200W front hub motor kit with 10AH Li-Po battery pack fitted to my Jamis Dakar MTB a few months back. Initially, a was a tad disappointed with the range I got on the first few rides from Wodonga West to Barnawartha and back (mainly flat with a few rolling hills to contend with). I was only getting around 25k @ ave 20kph, at which point the Low Voltage cutout on the battery pack would be triggered - with no more juice available from that point. 

I had a think and decided my big, 2.75" low pressure (40psi max) trail tyres were a prime suspect for the poor range (lots of road friction). So, I took a punt and pumped 'em up to 60psi to see what would happen. *BINGO*  Range increased to around 30k and I was now averaging around 22kph -  a significant improvement. Downside was the big tyres were like rocks and transmitted every bump like crazy at those high pressures! 

So, I decided overpressuring to increase range was not the best thing to do and swapped the big rubber for some skinnier 1.5" trail tyres rated at 70 psi. When I first rode on these, I immediately noticed the ride at 70 PSI was actually less harsh than with the larger tyres. On the road, I also noticed I was maintaining a much higher ave speed around 26kph! Since the EVS kit is speed governed to cut out power assist at 30kph+, in a nutshell, the closer you can get the average speed to that figure, the greater the range you will get.  At the end of that 48km run, I still had half power and had averaged 26.5kph!! Amazing!!!

So, definitely, the higher pressure you can run in the tyres, the better these little 200 watters like it. I reckon it is the best thing I have bought in a long while. My arthritic knees have been weeping with joy ever since.... and the looks on some 'dedicated' road cyclist's faces as I pedal past them on moderate up-inclines at 25kph+ is a never-ending source of some amusement...  

I'm looking forward to when the next gen batteries can pump out about 20AH for the same weight.... might get to the magic 100km range then....

Chiz,


aj


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 August 2009)

The sooner they ban those ridiculous bicycle helmets, the fitter the nation will be.

gg


----------



## Trevor_S (3 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The sooner they ban those ridiculous bicycle helmets, the fitter the nation will be.




I don't think they should be banned, I would still wear one but they should be optional for all those >18


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 August 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> I don't think they should be banned, I would still wear one but they should be optional for all those >18




Fair call.

gg


----------



## Aussiejeff (4 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Fair call.
> 
> gg




LOL.

gg, you would have to have a skull and ears made of reinforced concrete to ride around here without a helmet right now - the Kamikaze Maggies are baaaack!!


----------



## Banana (4 August 2009)

Just noticing that most of the cyclists on this forum are on (Road Bike) old pieces of crap but just don't know it, if anyone is interested in cycling and actually enjoying it, I suggest getting a bike that is the correct size and have it professionally fitted. $2000 can get you a pretty nice set up, It will roll along Like nothing else, there will be minimal back pain shoulder pain, your **** can still gets sore though, that is where the Lycra comes in with the chamois insert to minimise the chafing. Helmets, buggar me guys, come off at 40km/h and your going to wish you have one on. This post is all aimed at people wanting to actually ride, not just go down the shops for the Sunday paper.


----------



## Ashsaege (4 August 2009)

Banana said:


> Just noticing that most of the cyclists on this forum are on (Road Bike) old pieces of crap but just don't know it, if anyone is interested in cycling and actually enjoying it, I suggest getting a bike that is the correct size and have it professionally fitted. $2000 can get you a pretty nice set up, It will roll along Like nothing else, there will be minimal back pain shoulder pain, your **** can still gets sore though, that is where the Lycra comes in with the chamois insert to minimise the chafing. Helmets, buggar me guys, come off at 40km/h and your going to wish you have one on. This post is all aimed at people wanting to actually ride, not just go down the shops for the Sunday paper.




I agree, if you are a serious rider you will definitely need a helmet.
I did a 72km ride the other weekend, and when you start traveling over 60kms down a hill and your bike gets the death wobbles it's almost suicide by not wearing a helmet.

Here is the elevation of the ride. Started in Tanunda and ended up at Swan Reach (River Murray)


----------



## Trevor_S (4 August 2009)

Banana said:


> Just noticing that most of the cyclists on this forum are on (Road Bike) old pieces of crap but just don't know it,




Hmmm I ride road (infrequently) and have a Orbea Onix CF road bike.  I ride XC Mountain Bike often (trails are very close by) and have a Santa Cruz Blur LT 2. 






 I wouldn't classify either of these as old nor pieces of crap.  That aside, there us nothing wrong with old bikes per se, only if they are in poor condition or poorly maintained.



Banana said:


> Helmets, buggar me guys, come off at 40km/h and your going to wish you have one on.




I would never ride without one but I don't agree they should be compulsory, we're Adults, let us make our own decisions.  Most of the countries in Europe where cycling is HUGE, helmets are NOT compulsory.  You can still wear them if they're optional !


----------



## Aussiejeff (4 August 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> Hmmm I ride road (infrequently) and have a Orbea Onix CF road bike.  I ride XC Mountain Bike often (trails are very close by) and have a Santa Cruz Blur LT 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do they have Kamikaze Magpies in Europe?  I suppose Euro-plovers can still be a hassle, eh?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 August 2009)

My only reason in getting involved in this thread was to encourage the masses to get on bicycles to improve their health and save money on petrol and lower pollution.

I have no wish to parley with small nutted, lycra clad, narcissists on expensive bikes who clog my local coffee shop of a Sunday morning with their sweaty bodies and ridiculous helmets.

Cycling at a leisurely pace is good for everyone.

Loons who ride in aggressive packs of a Sunday are not bicyclists in my opinion. They are people in search of testosterone from ever diminishing stores, the latter being crushed against ridiculously small hard seats.

As for magpies, the best way to keep them at bay is to wear a lone ranger type goggle mask backwards on your head. They only attack from the rear and the eyes staring at them freak them out. 

gg


----------



## jonojpsg (4 August 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> I agree, if you are a serious rider you will definitely need a helmet.
> I did a 72km ride the other weekend, and when you start traveling over 60kms down a hill and your bike gets the death wobbles it's almost suicide by not wearing a helmet.
> 
> Here is the elevation of the ride. Started in Tanunda and ended up at Swan Reach (River Murray)




Nice climb at the start there ash   Mate I'd love to be able to go on longer rides with a bit of variation but we're a bit limited here in Hobart, at least on the Eastern shore.  That last half looks like it would be a nice cruise


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 March 2014)

Anyone out there still riding? Anyone race? If so what type? I'm training for a bit of a stroll across Greenland and have started to do some miles that I haven't clocked up since I was in my 20s. Had an epic ride on Saturday. Completely broken by the finish! But what a ride. 3100 m of vertical!


----------



## CanOz (11 March 2014)

Shoot Rudy, thats one helluva ride. I know that area quite well, brown trout country


----------



## 5oclock (11 March 2014)

Good ride TH--- best i do is Rail Trails---nice one near LakesEntrance , goes through the bush along an old tramway beside a creek---its a LOT shorter than your ride!!!!! Sounds like your fitness level is pretty dam good,,well done!!!!


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 March 2014)

Something for the fatties to think about,

New Physical Activity Guidelines



> Doing any physical activity is better than doing none. If you currently do no physical activity, start by doing some, and gradually build up to the recommended amount.
> Be active on most, preferably all, days every week.
> Accumulate 150 to 300 minutes (2  ½ to 5 hours) of moderate intensity physical activity or 75 to 150 minutes (1  ¼ to 2  ½ hours) of vigorous intensity physical activity, or an equivalent combination of both moderate and vigorous activities, each week.
> Do muscle strengthening activities on at least 2 days each week.




On your bike people.


----------



## rumpole (12 March 2014)

What do you call bicycle riders ?

Pedalphiles


----------



## 5oclock (12 March 2014)

Bike riding is the second best physical activity you can get too !!!!!


----------



## pinkboy (27 April 2014)

Trembling Hand said:


> Anyone out there still riding? Anyone race? If so what type? I'm training for a bit of a stroll across Greenland and have started to do some miles that I haven't clocked up since I was in my 20s. Had an epic ride on Saturday. Completely broken by the finish! But what a ride. 3100 m of vertical!
> 
> View attachment 57184




Currently averaging 600km/week. 

Earlier this month I did a credit card ride - rode Sydney to Melbourne in a week, unassisted, carrying everything I had in a 1.7l saddlebag. 1361km, 17,155m elevation, including 130km on dirt roads. Great fun!

Been doing Triathlons and Ironmans for 15yrs, but this year just cycling. 

Got a few big goals on the go for the year training for!

pinkboy


----------



## pinkboy (30 June 2014)

Humble Brag:

http://www.dailymercury.com.au/news/rider-conquers-his-everest-mackay/2298155/?ref=hs


pinkboy


----------



## McLovin (30 June 2014)

pinkboy said:


> Humble Brag:
> 
> http://www.dailymercury.com.au/news/rider-conquers-his-everest-mackay/2298155/?ref=hs
> 
> ...




Woah that's a big effort, pb. I feel ashamed to say I really struggled today doing 50km.


----------



## pinkboy (1 July 2014)

McLovin said:


> Woah that's a big effort, pb. I feel ashamed to say I really struggled today doing 50km.




Any ride of any distance on any bike......and you're lapping those on the couch!


pinkboy


----------

